# My Mice



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

They are named for the Rocky Mountains. 

*"Mount Brazeau"*
(Black Tan, Doe)




























*"Sira Peak"*
(Black Fox, Doe)



















*"Cascade Rock"*
(Black Fox, Buck)










*"Tangle Ridge"*
(Variegated Agouti Brindle? Buck)



















*"Dolomite Peak"*
(Champagne or Lilac? Buck)


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

Tbose are some chte mice!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Your mice are very sweet! I love the name theme.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Love Tangle and Dolomite, Tangles got the scruffy look !....


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks  I think that they're all awesome in their own ways.


----------

